# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO v.1.1.9 - Galaxy S5, J3, Grand Prime and more! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.9 is out!  *We have added support for Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime, GT-I8258, some models of Galaxy S5 and Galaxy J3!*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.9 Release Notes: *🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:*  *Samsung SM-G531F* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SM-G900J* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SM-G900H* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SM-J320P* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung GT-I8258* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SCL23* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙 Fixed parsing of some TOT files (*.tot)**🐙 All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

